# Serpentine Wall at night?



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I have never caught a bluecat and have decided to go down to the Serpentine Wall. Is it permissible and safe to fish there at night by myself? If so, where is the beat place to park?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

From what I have been told the Serpentine Wall is not too safe after dark. On top of that if there is any SPECIAL EVENT you will be charged at least $10 to park your car at the Public landing. I know they charge whenever the REDS play a game. 

I would suggest you try wetting a line over at the Fernbank dam area. The old lock wall up river to the sunken barge. There are snags there so have a supply of sinker & hooks. I have know guys cacthing some nice size cats including Blues in that part of the river. Tight lines.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the info - I really appreciate it. I will be happy with a blue cat of any size.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

No way I'd go down there at night without a gun and a witness.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hell Bob, what you need a witness for? He started it!


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

They close the park at 11:00 so night fishing won't last too long. 

I fish down there at dark quite often and have never had a problem. In fact I've seen & heard of more issues with theft in rural fishing areas. 

Fishing will be very tough down there until the current picks up substantially. 

Either way don't bother till after the Labor Day weekend festivities are over. There will be fireworks squatters in the next couple of days.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

nlcatfish said:


> I would suggest you try wetting a line over at the Fernbank dam area. The old lock wall up river to the sunken barge. There are snags there so have a supply of sinker & hooks. I have know guys cacthing some nice size cats including Blues in that part of the river. Tight lines.


You can't walk 10 ft without tripping over a used condom or empty 40 oz anymore at that exact spot.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

The Phillies are in town, so I think I will skip downtown Cincinnati and head to Fernbank. If you see somebody with fancy euro rod holders and bait alarms, then that is me. I am going to try and apply some euro carping tactics to catfishing. I plan on chumming the waters on a regular basis and putting in some long hours. Give me enough chum and time and I can turn any spot into a decent spot.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

GMR_Guy said:


> The Phillies are in town, so I think I will skip downtown Cincinnati and head to Fernbank. If you see somebody with fancy euro rod holders and bait alarms, then that is me. I am going to try and apply some euro carping tactics to catfishing. I plan on chumming the waters on a regular basis and putting in some long hours. Give me enough chum and time and I can turn any spot into a decent spot.


You'll get a few channels, maybe a blue or two. The current isn't moving too fast so this should work alright. I'm not sure it's totally legal - but that's just going off of hear-say and "I think I remember reading something about it a long time ago". I'll have to check on that.


PS - I would steer cleer of the river this weekend with Riverfest and the fireworks going on. Parking will be a mess, people camping where they're not supposed to and lining the banks up and down the river...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I went to Fernbank on Wednesday and fished from 7am till 6:30pm. The sun took its toll on me and sent me home a couple of hours too early.

The short version was all that I caught was one very sick channel cat that went 2.5 lbs - he should have weighed twice that.

The place was full of bait. At day break there were football fields-sized area of shiners dimpling the surface with the occasional skipjack terrorizing them. A few large splashes were probably hybrids or stripers getting an easy meal.

The current was very slight and two ounces of lead held me to the bottom without a problem. The water was at least 10 to 15 feet where I was casting. Using cut frozen shad and skipjack was not effective.

A man fishing near me at times caught 15 small fish. He was tearing up the tiny channel cats (6 to 10 inches) on worms. The channels were ignoring the chicken liver and hot dogs.

It is a nice place. I would like to return when there is more current and cooler water temps. It's too bad that you can't fish there at night.

The cats are going to bight good on the first night of rising water - whenvever that is.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Hell Bob, what you need a witness for? He started it!


Evil Dirtbags travel in packs, you know they would lie their butts off in court. I've heard of people getting mugged over a pack of cigs. in that area. I grew up over there in the late 60's, it was bad then, and it's worse now. If you defend yourself, you may go to jail! I'd just go somewhere else. JMO.


----------

